# Marina Recommendation Gulf of Mexico



## CaptSammy (Jun 9, 2015)

New to the forums, and there may be other requests for recommendations, but prhaps my needs are a little different.

I am about to complete the purchase of a 37 foot Sailboat with a 5' draft. I live in Atlanta, and would look for a reasonable commute to the boat on holidays and weekends.

My best option so far is Clearwater. I like the sound of Mobile AL, but my draft may limit me. The best marina I have personally found is Fly Creek, but winter tide makes my draft a possible issue.

I would like a more laid back parrot head feel, a cool tavern/shack/burger join nearby. Marina Jacks in Tampa feels a little too "sterile" with tall concrete in the skyline. Maybe I am wrong on that assessment?

My Ideal would be a rickety little shack within walking distance of my slip/mooring ball where I can join locals for a cold beer and maybe a nice fresh shrimp basket and live music.

A nearby large airport would be a big plus.

Any suggestions welcome, well met.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptSammy said:


> New to the forums, and there may be other requests for recommendations, but prhaps my needs are a little different.
> 
> I am about to complete the purchase of a 37 foot Sailboat with a 5' draft. I live in Atlanta, and would look for a reasonable commute to the boat on holidays and weekends.
> 
> ...


Take a look at the Sarasota/Bradenton area on the interactive cruising guide on ActiveCaptain.com. (Registration is free!) It's a great area and the Sarasota/Bradenton airport ("SRQ") is one of the less mind numbing airports to deal with.


----------



## CaptSammy (Jun 9, 2015)

Many thanks for the reply. Do you know a good marina in that area that is "laid back" and rustic?


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

Sabine Marina in Pensacola Beach might fit the bill.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey CaptSammy, I like your style . Too bad about the draft issue , bummer . Sorry, we are on the left coast so I got nuttn' . But welcome aboard . Hope you find something good !


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

RainDog said:


> Sabine Marina in Pensacola Beach might fit the bill.


I had the same thought, or Palafax Marina in Pensacola (but it's more expensive I think).


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

GULF of Mex in Pensacola & nearby Alabama gets Deeper as you go out @ 1/4 to 1/2 mile further & deeper & deeper. Use any marina (see internet) near Perdido pass which is near Orange Beach, AL & Gulf shores, Al . (Barber Marina. Lulus homeport). Mobile bay is shallow & waves build & zig zag channels & huge ships/wakes). ..
. Just Across 5 miles in Florida. & 7 miles from Pensacola pass to Gulf,; Holiday Harbor marina, Oyster bar marina, Lost key marina. .....You will be Out of the city & @10 miles closer to Gulf in the above areas.. If you wsnt detailed info just email me.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

CaptSammy said:


> Many thanks for the reply. Do you know a good marina in that area that is "laid back" and rustic?


Sammy--There are several much as you describe check the Bradenton Beach/Cortez area, the south bank of the Manatee River near the entrance to Tampa Bay and the Snead Island/Palmetto area of the River (e.g. "Cuts Edge Marina").

Good luck!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's a great resource that lists over 37 marinas in this area with photos, information (such as approach and dockside depth, fuel costs, amenities, etc.), and comparisons with other marinas. And the best part is that you don't have to set up a silly account to see all their information. Much better.

Marina map of the Waterway Guide centered on 30.270335343049847, -87.440185546875 | Waterway Explorer marina map


----------



## sandy stone (Jan 14, 2014)

Have you looked at Panama City on the northern Gulf coast? St. Andrews Marina has a 'food boat', a houseboat converted to a kitchen, that sells great food, and people congregate around picnic benches on shore to eat & party. Evidently the guy doesn't have a liquor license so he just gives beer away. (Not making this up) Panama City Marina a couple of miles over has the kind of dive restaurant you are talking about (Bayou Joe's) a 5 or 10 minute walk away. St Andrews Bay is a nice place to sail, and there are a zillion beautiful places to anchor out around there. Panama City itself isn't exactly the cosmopolitan capital of the coast, and no big airport around, except for an Air Force base.


----------



## peter99ff (Jun 22, 2015)

Try activecaptain.com it has most marinas on the Gulf Coast and other good anchorage spots and info.


----------



## hasher (Aug 12, 2011)

I like St. Mark. It is 15 miles south of Tallahassee. Easy trip from Atlanta.

There are three marinas. I like shell island fish camp. Cheap.

Shield's is first class place. And then there is the yacht club.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

I just moved boat to Lakeshore Marina in Slidell, LA. It has floating docks and deep water. In fact I dove on my boat Mon and while holding the bottom of my 7ft keel above my head I could not touch bottom with my feet. It's probably 20ft or so. 

MyLakeshoremarina.com

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenunn01 (Nov 5, 2013)

I live in the Florida Panhandle and keep our 30' Catalina in Carrabelle, FL. It is a funky little fishing village that is also home to a number of shrimpers, so fresh shrimp will not be a problem. Also a 15 minute drive to Apalachicola which is ground zero for oysters and seafood and has great little brewery there (Oyster City Brewing). Carrabelle is 45 minutes away from Tallahassee airport, but it is a small regional airport. The drive from Atlanta to Carrabelle would be about 5 hours+. I pay $250 month for a great slip at Carrabelle Marina...call and ask for Mike.......great people.


----------



## beachbm61 (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm a native to Pinellas County, Fl.(Clearwater). Spent a career in the Navy "seeing the world", but came back. My homeport was a marina in Clearwater Beach from 2005-2014, aside from cruises. I moved to the Harborage Marina in St Petersburg, on Tampa Bay. Its a nice marina, floating concrete docks, and a hurricane hole. But the atmosphere, surrounding area and bay sailing have convinced me to homeport back in Clearwater. Clearwater slip to Gulf was about 15 minutes. After you learn to deal with the tourists its a pretty decent place. But I've been dealing with them for over 50 years.


----------

